

Ask HN: What websites do you frequent? - buckwild

The title says it all: "What websites do you guys like to frequent?" When I ask this I mean websites similar to HN, reddit, etc..<p>Please don't say google, twitter, or facebook. haha.
======
pclark
Hacker News, oddly enough.

------
yan
Google Reader

~~~
mdavis
Favorite feeds?

~~~
yan
I share some posts here: <http://www.google.com/reader/shared/rottled>

It's not strictly tech related and I tend to share the non-tech items.

edit: I just dumped the xml file of my feeds and extracted all the titles.
Here they all are, in their disorganized glory: "IBM developerWorks",
"SlickDeals.net", "developerWorks : Featured content", "Scene 360 Illusion",
"we make money not art", "Wooster Collective", "Schneier on Security",
"SecGuru -", "Theory to Practice", "Hack a Day", "Cocoa with Love",
"Consumerist", "Eli Bendersky's website", "Joel on Software", "Overcoming
Bias", "Paul Graham: Essays", "Philip Greenspun's Weblog", "The Frontal
Cortex", "The Internet Food Association", "The Simple Dollar", "Unclutterer",
"Climbing Narcissist", "NYT > Rock Climbing", "Online Climbing Coach", "RSS -
Hot Flashes Climbing News", "Hoefler & Frere-Jones", "Nice Web Type",
"SpiekerBlog (en)", "TypeNeu", "Code & form", "Processing Blogs", "Modern
Forager", "Falkenblog",

------
paulgb
I lurk at <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
babyboy808
Stack Overflow

------
billswift
HN, OvercomingBias.com, LessWrong.com, Bruce Schneier's blog
(schneier.com/blog/), Megan McArdles's blog
(<http://meganmcardle.theatlantic.com/>), Steve Sailer (isteve.blogspot.com),
and I probably spend as much time browsing Amazon and reading reviews there as
any one of the others. I spend less time at (only because they write less)
Freedom-to-Tinker.com, Armed and Dangerous (<http://esr.ibiblio.org/>), One
Small Voice (Peter Saint-Andre, <https://stpeter.im/>), and
DavidDFriedman.blogspot.com.

------
blasdel
<http://metafilter.com>

------
reg4c
Slashdot Ars Technica

although I don't comment a lot, or at all but do read many articles

------
fossguy
Quite a few:

<http://slashdot.org>

<http://serverfault.com>

<http://securityfocus.com>

<http://sucuri.net>

<http://matasano.com/log> (well, while it was up and I hope it comes back)..

<http://taosecurity.blogspot.com>

<http://linux.com>

------
huhtenberg
<http://typophile.com>

<http://trendir.com>

<http://cardobserver.com>

<http://minimalsites.com>

and the usual bunch - slashdot, engadget, ars technica

------
shorbaji
nytimes.com/technology roughtype.com gigaom.com

------
blender
serverfault.com

------
jacquesm
guardian, bbc news, HN, /. (but mostly lurking these days), google news, nu.nl

------
mmc
another vote for lambda-the-ultimate.org gpgpu.org insideHPC.com

------
bmelton
My favorites folder (which is a folder in Chrome that I 'open all in tabs'
with each morning) includes the following URLS, which makes them at least
daily reads:

news.ycombinator.com damninteresting.com (now that they're back especially)
kk.org/kk/ - Kevin Kelly's blog federalwasteland.blogspot.com -- hasn't been
updated in a long while. :-( asofterworld.com xkcd.com idsgn.org

------
nico
Streamy

